# [SOLVED]Cant connect to network over wifi

## OWNSyouAll

Using the "iwlist wlan0 scan" command it can find my network. But i can't find it in wicd-curses. Also wpa_gui keeps giving me a "could not get status from wpa_supplicant" error. The network is wpa2 encrypted. My hardware is a Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g rev 02Last edited by OWNSyouAll on Sun Apr 25, 2010 11:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Did you configure wpa_supplicant for your network?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -v

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## OWNSyouAll

Just got back from hunting a trip and tried running the following code and was able to connect my bad

[code]

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

followed by

dhcpcd wlan0

[/code]

[/code]

----------

## d2_racing

You should configure it inside your /etc/conf.d/net instead.

----------

## Rexilion

Doesn't wicd want to start wpa_supplicant on it's own? If you are running multiple instances, that could interfere...

----------

